# Help with Zone 2 feature on a Denon AVR 2313 receiver



## BoomerangJ

Howdy-

I installed a new Denon AVR 2313 and pretty much connected everything with HDMI cables.

I'm using the amp/speakers in my main room in "5.1 mode". This leaves the Back surround speaker outputs available for my rear deck speakers. I have went into system setup and assigned these speakers to "Zone 2". My main use is to play music from the music channels sourced from my satellite receiver. I did connect audio out L and R co-ax cables to media player audio inputs on the amp. 

It doesn't work. I think I have multiple issues:
>The remote doesnt seem to turn Zone 2 on. It shows main amp off and on. The power to the unit remains on when main amp is off. 
>There is no sound coming from the speakers on the deck. The home speakers work fine.

Any ideas? Trouble shooting process? The Denon owners manual is excellent-but this one part seems to be missing something. There is one note that states that inputs have to be stereo-not HDMI. Thus My satellite receiver is hooked up via HDMI along with the stereo co-ax hooked up the media player inputs.

Looking forward to an answer! I know it's going to be something simple-can't wait.

Thanks;

Scott


----------



## Peter Loeser

Scott,

I am looking at the PDF manual online but hopefully page numbers match the hard copy that came with your unit. I want to confirm that you have Zone 2 turned on. Page 96 says to press the "ZONE2" button, then the "POWER" button to turn Zone 2 on. Do you get the "Z2" light on the front display?

With that on, you will want to confirm you have the correct source selected. From what I can tell, any one of your sources can be played on Zone 2, so you may have to change it to media player in order to get the sound from your satellite receiver.


----------



## tonyvdb

Also remeber that only analog audio can be used through zone 2 so if you want a CD player to be used in zone 2 and its hooked up to your receiver via optical you will also need to hook up the RCA analog output up to the receiver.


----------



## BoomerangJ

Thanks All! I now have it working. I "self confused" and was thinking that the media player audio in was a double use for the signal to the Zone 2 amps. After connecting the Satellite receiver audio cables to satellite audio in on the amp-it worked. All is good. I actually have Apple TV connected to the Media player HDMI part of the amp. I will also run audio cables from the Apple TV, CD/DVD players. Then I should be set. All very simple and logical in hindsight.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Glad to hear you got it sorted out. Enjoy the music!


----------



## frailjar

Hello, I believe I am having a similar issue?! I looked through the manual and it was a little vague.

I am trying to run video/audio from zone 2 down to my basement workout room. 

Before I purchased the long run of cables, I brought my little tv up and sat it next to my new Denon 2313, and hooked up the HDMI Zone2 (TV has NON ARC HDMI). I then hooked up my RCA cables from the zone 2 pre-out to the little TV. I fiddled around with the settings and can't seem to get audio on my little TV! So, following the logic in the above posts.... Do I just connect the analog cables from each source, instead of expecting the HDMI cable to carry the audio? For example, Satellite box RCA's to analog in on the receiver, Bluray RCA out to analog in on the receiver, and so on? Thanks for your time!


----------



## BoomerangJ

Fast forward 2.5 years and I have the same problem! Caused by different source components:
-Upgraded to Apple gen 3 TV. Has only HDMI and optical out.
-Receiver is the same DENON AVR-2313.
-Upgraded to a Sony 4k TV.

All source components are connected to the receiver via HDMI. One HDMI out from the receiver to the TV.

I realize from the previous posts in this thread that I have to connect analog audio to the receiver for the sources that I want to use for Zone 2. 

For the gen 3 Apple TV it appears I'm out of luck? Only optical audio out? 

However I hooked up the component cables to my DirectV receiver and they are not driving Zone 2 either?

Zone 2 works using the Internet radio capabilities of the receiver so I believe that functionally it works. It's just getting the Apple TV and Satellite signals through to the Zone 2 amps. 

Any solution for using the Apple TV?
Any ideas why the satellite source is not working for Zone 2?

Both sources work just fine for Zone 1. (5.1 mode).

Looking for any thoughts/ideas. Compnay shows up in 5 hours and we want to hang on the deck!


----------



## Chromejob

An optical to analog converter? Run the input on a TV and use the tv's analog audio out?

... Your manual only states that you can't use HDMI inputs, so optical should be fine.


----------



## BoomerangJ

Thanks! (Yeah just now seeing this-the notification e-mail was buried). I did not know about optical to analog converters. I will look into that. Great tip.


----------

